# Dog Food



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooking for humans is easy. Just take meat and add salt, sugar, vegetable oil and 2 or 3 cancer-causing chemicals. Cooking for man's best friend however is complicated. We shouldn't be feeding our pets food that is a health risk like "people food".

My pet's favorite dry dog food is made from pork, rice, carrots, salt, sugar and a host of chemicals I can't pronounce. Isn't pork, rice and carrots like "people food"? Any outdoor hunting forum will tell ya you can't feed dogs people food. But geeze, a lot of over-the-counter dog food costs more than beefsteak, so it's gotta be OK.

Talking about expensive dog food, Mrs Goob fed our dog Pup-Peroni. It's $6.75 a pound, at Wal Mart. Uh..maybe it's all the additives that makes it so costly; sugar, salt, soy, BHA, propylene glycol, atificial colors and caramel color. Good grief, that's what people eat!!! Well, I'm putting my foot down; the dogs not getting that sh)*(%^ anymore.

I've always made dog food, usually based on wild game scraps or cheap cuts of lean meat from the grocery store. Here's some dog food I made yesterday. It's "people food", I know and I will help the dog eat it. 

Gooberoni

Ingredients:
15lbs - pork sirloin
4 lbs - cooked brown rice
1.5 lbs - cooked carrots
2 or 3 - bananas

Instructions:
Grind or cut meat 1", keep frosty
Cool cooked rice and carrots in freezer.
Mix all and grind thru a 3/16 plate and a 1/2" to 3/4" stuffing nozzle.
Shoot links on an oiled cookie sheet.
Bake in a 275° oven cook until light brown.

Ingredients:









The pork was on sale, 99¢ a pound. Total dog food cost = less than 80¢ a pound.

Make sure everything has cooled down before mixing:









Dog food production line, ha, ha:









Keeping the meat frosty. The meat tub is floating in a tub of ice water:









Goober-Roni stiks:









This is an inexpensive well-balanced treat for *me* and the dog. Now we're gonna have to work on our portion control.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I bet that is good!!~


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2,269 Pounds of meat through the grinder now huh?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> 2,269 Pounds of meat through the grinder now huh?


2,294 pounds actually

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The dog got sticks. I got patties.


----------



## lanny (Feb 5, 2018)

good one


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I changed the recipe from white rice to brown rice.


.


----------

